# How Can I Get Old Phone Jacks to Work?



## Guest (Apr 14, 2004)

I moved into a pretty old house that has phone jacks in every room, but only 2 of them work. Anybody know what I can do to get them to work? I've tried putting new phone jacks in, but they wouldn't work either, so I'm led to believe that I need to rewire them somehow. I just don't know where to begin and what exactly to do.


----------



## Teetorbilt (Feb 12, 2004)

How old is the house? Are they the old 4 prong jacks?


----------



## Grumpy (Oct 8, 2003)

Get a multi tester and see if they are getting any voltage. I'm no electrician but I've wired so many phone lines and computer cable I could probably get a job doing it in a minute.

If they are not getting voltage check the junction box. The wire may be broken in the wall somewhere if there is voltage in the basement.


----------



## Guest (Apr 27, 2004)

*kev*

They are disconnected or cut somewhere. Trace by hand or use a multimeter to check resistance to locate.


----------



## Ron in Southern (Jan 27, 2004)

open the phone access box and chances are there are alot of wires not hooked up inside


----------



## Guest (May 13, 2004)

*Communications/contractor*

If Your Getting Dial Tone On Two Of The Locations Then Maybe Your Should Check The M.p.o.e Outside Your Home At Time Their Are Other Locations That Are Not Wired. Green And Red Are Your Tip And Ring Main Connections.


----------



## royman (Dec 24, 2004)

OPTIMIZED said:


> If Your Getting Dial Tone On Two Of The Locations Then Maybe Your Should Check The M.p.o.e Outside Your Home At Time Their Are Other Locations That Are Not Wired. Green And Red Are Your Tip And Ring Main Connections.



Try running another phone wire (cat 3) from the demarc (network interface) to the last jack in the house if known , this will feed all the jacks from both ends so if the loop is somehow cut, all jacks for the most part will still work because they are being fed from both ends


----------



## mdshunk (Mar 13, 2005)

I'm always amazed that on just about every forum site, there's a few that insist on responding to questions that are years old. They must feel like they have something vitally important to say. 

This joker is recommending CAT3, but the latest BICSI standards only permit CAT5e as a minimum requirement for residential voice and data distribution.


----------



## 747 (Jan 21, 2005)

*Ron in so. md*

You will the award for the best AVATAR i've seen on this website. Two thumbs way up :Thumbs: :Thumbs:


----------



## royman (Dec 24, 2004)

mdshunk said:


> I'm always amazed that on just about every forum site, there's a few that insist on responding to questions that are years old. They must feel like they have something vitally important to say.
> 
> This joker is recommending CAT3, but the latest BICSI standards only permit CAT5e as a minimum requirement for residential voice and data distribution.


MD Chill out , I was just posting a usefull tip . Most phone jacks in older homes are daisy chained , so if you find the last biscuit or wall jack and back feed the tip and ring you can fix most dead jack problems . If I had recommended cat 5e you would have said use a 2 strand fiber with media converters on each end , lets no forget to cert. this run with a 6000.00 wavetech and get a printout prooving it passed 5e standards certification. You sir are smuck , master Electrician my ass . 

Royman
I.B.E.W Wireman


----------



## mdshunk (Mar 13, 2005)

At least he called me sir. :cheesygri Interesting though, since we're both in the same union. No, I don't recommend fiber in a residential setting. In accordance with EIA/TIA 570A, fiber is still optional on grade 2 plates in a residential install. BICSI standards only call for verification on a residential job, and not certification. See, I'm not a smuck after all. I'm just your run of the mill prick. :Thumbs:


----------



## 747 (Jan 21, 2005)

what does ibew stand for. Does it require continuing education to hold that certification.


----------



## mdshunk (Mar 13, 2005)

International Brotherhood of Electrical Workers. It's one of the two main unions that represents electrical workers. CEU's are required for many reasons, union membership not withstanding. I'm really not interested in starting anything here. I took Roy's comments with a smile. I might have a leg up in datacomm, since I have the RCDD certification (Registered Communications Distribution Designer), which is pretty much the main certification that you can get for datacomm installations. The term "master electrician" causes some tension with some union guys, since it's a title they don't recognize. That's what my license says, so that's what I am. Most guys prefer the titles 'apprentice', 'wireman', and 'journeyman' be used.

Hugs and kisses, 
Marc the smuck.


----------



## royman (Dec 24, 2004)

Hi md
I'm sorry for firing off at the mouth , I had a day from hell at work, arc flash in 480 volt panel , the access control panel that we installed the day befor at the state fire marshalls office , took a direct lighting hit from a passing thunder storm at noon time causing all the door release relays to weld shut and no one could exit the bld . not a typical day. Just as I was leaving I noticed a nice looking lady approching , so being the gentelman that I am I held the door open for her....bad mistake she scolded me about opening the door for her and said she did'nt appreciate the way men treated women , I guess she must have put her maxi pad on sticky side up by mistake . So after I got home I just started surfing and noticed the reply to my post , I have a good friend that used to work for C&P Telephone and he told me about the way they used to loop the line so if it was cut along its path just about all the jacks would still work, I thought it was a neet tip and just wanted to pass it along , I was trying to be be nice and just offer the tip, and after my day just like holding the door open for the well um ..and seeing the replay and being called a joker , I thought well I be damn ,sent me over the edge , I'm sorry for the name calling . I have a masters lic also because its the law and it is what it is. I've worked in this industry about 24 years now and have 
many friends union and non union , I like sharing knowledge with other Electricians , unlike some of my friends keep a tight lip . there is plenty of work for all of us . Although this was a heck of a way to meet ,I once again apoligise for my remarks and hope to share lessons and advice learned along the way


----------

